# Audio - I never thought I'd say this.



## akamcfly (Aug 31, 2012)

I just installed a new head unit (JVC KW-R800BT) and set it up last night.

The factory speakers (with dash mounted tweeters) sound so good, I'm returning the new replacement speakers I also bought. I have never said that about factory speakers before - ever. Very impressed. :thumbup:


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow. I've always been dissapointed in the sound from the factory radio. Just to confirm, you replaced only the head unit, no external amps or anything, and the sound is notably better?


----------



## akamcfly (Aug 31, 2012)

Just the head unit. I returned the speakers yesterday.

Wire harness adapter is Metra 70-7550 and the install kit is Metra 95-7417. I bought them from Crutchfield Canada because I wasn't able to get the install kit in town. Be wary that Nissan grounds their HU through the chassis, so the ground wire in the adapter harness hooks to nothing. Also, the Torx screws that hold the brackets to the factory HU are TIGHT and will strip with a basic screwdriver. I ended up using a 1/4" drive Torx socket and a ratchet and gave each screw (that I didn't strip - killed the first two) a quick *SNAP*. They came free that way. Otherwise, just drill them out. The new HU comes with new screws too.

HU is on sale at Best Buy right now for $189.99 (until Sep 13 2012). No NAV or DVD, just a decent high powered HU with bluetooth, front AUX and USB. You can change the colours of the disply too. Mine is green during the day and amber to match the dash lights at night.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

An impact screwdriver works great for getting those screws out, like the one at this link:

Impact Screwdriver Set with Case


----------



## akamcfly (Aug 31, 2012)

Better off with one of these on a radio.










Those impact drivers require the use of a hammer, which might damage the radio.


----------

